# Guillotine vs. V Cutter?



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have always used a double guillotine cutter and was wondering what the V gives you besides a notch in the head? What is a good brand for a V cutter?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Never tried a V-cut, but I've heard good things. I use a Palio.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Doc Stogie Fresh turned me on to these decent priced tabletop cutters. Anyone have any experience with these?

http://www.2ndstreet-cigars.com/cigar-cutters--table-top-cigar-cutters.html


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

The longer I smoke, the more I'm enjoying the punch. Don't really know why.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I used a Xikar for years, but after trying a V-cut, I can't go back. The V gives you a large amount of surface area without lopping off the cap. The V opens up as you smoke the cigar too. I used to have problems with the cap with both punch and guillotine. Not any more...

Here's the one I have my eye on for when the one I have is dull.
http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/accstats.cfm/inum/22951


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> I used a Xikar for years, but after trying a V-cut, I can't go back. The V gives you a large amount of surface area without lopping off the cap. The V opens up as you smoke the cigar too. I used to have problems with the cap with both punch and guillotine. Not any more...
> 
> Here's the one I have my eye on for when the one I have is dull.
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/accstats.cfm/inum/22951


That looks pretty nice. I have heard the guillotine type V cutter sometimes have trouble and tear the wrapper. Have you tried this one?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I prefer a V cut but it depends on the size of the cigar also so i use both V cut and xikar


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have a xikar cutter, X1 and it works awsome


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I had been wondering about the V cutter as well. I had heard good things but never had a chance to try it. Thanks for the info and link Webmeister!



Webmeister said:


> I used a Xikar for years, but after trying a V-cut, I can't go back. The V gives you a large amount of surface area without lopping off the cap. The V opens up as you smoke the cigar too. I used to have problems with the cap with both punch and guillotine. Not any more...
> 
> Here's the one I have my eye on for when the one I have is dull.
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/accstats.cfm/inum/22951


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I got to try a nice tabletop like this tonight at the cigar club meeting. I really liked the V cut. I would like to know if anyone has tried the Famous one or something similar in cost. I would be nice to find a lifetime guarantee one like a Xikar.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah - I wish Xikar made a V-cutter. If you aren't sure if you're gonna like the V, you can get a plastic combo guillotine and V-cutter for under $5 (I saw a plastic V-cutter for under $2).


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I really liked it tonight. I still have my Xikar but I don't want to buy a cheap V cutter and have it tear the cap all the time. The Famous one looks good and you can't beat the price. For $10 I could afford to buy a new one if it got dull every 6 months to a year I guess.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

I have had this exact cutter for almost a year now. It is finally starting to get dull and starting to tear a little, but when it was new it was awesome. I use the V-cutter and I love it. I just think it gives a good deep cut into the heart of the cigar without damaging the cap. I like the rounded edges of the cap stying intact while still getting good air flow. Definitely worth the ten bucks.

Maybe someday I can afford the table top variety.



Webmeister said:


> I used a Xikar for years, but after trying a V-cut, I can't go back. The V gives you a large amount of surface area without lopping off the cap. The V opens up as you smoke the cigar too. I used to have problems with the cap with both punch and guillotine. Not any more...
> 
> Here's the one I have my eye on for when the one I have is dull.
> http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/accstats.cfm/inum/22951


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

adamsdb said:


> I have had this exact cutter for almost a year now. It is finally starting to get dull and starting to tear a little, but when it was new it was awesome. I use the V-cutter and I love it. I just think it gives a good deep cut into the heart of the cigar without damaging the cap. I like the rounded edges of the cap stying intact while still getting good air flow. Definitely worth the ten bucks.
> 
> Maybe someday I can afford the table top variety.


Thanks Dwain. A year isn't too bad. How often do you smoke?


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

3 or 4 cigars a week.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Pulled the trigger on the Famous cutter. I will do a little review when I get it later in the week. I would still like to see how the stainless steel ones from 2nd street perform. If they would last a very long time, it would be worth the money to just buy once and be done.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I looked at the table-top cutters a while back (Charlie's has one), and I think we all decided it was great until it came time to sharpen/change the blades. Some of those would pretty much be throw-away since blades were not accessible, or replacements unavailable.

I have one of these now http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/accstats.cfm/inum/15315 and have 3 months on it (I cut 2-3/day average). At $2 a pop, I can toss it and use a new one whenever it gets dull. Let me know what you think of that metal one - the price is certainly right!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't give you a brand name, but the V-cut (to me) gives a very clean cut with little to no bits of tobacco in your mouth. I like it better.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> Doc Stogie Fresh turned me on to these decent priced tabletop cutters. Anyone have any experience with these?
> 
> http://www.2ndstreet-cigars.com/cigar-cutters--table-top-cigar-cutters.html


I Own the one on the top left hand corner. 4 Cuts, Two Cats eye and two slice. It's great!
You can see it on the left side of this pic of my ice chest.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

MrTapes said:


> I Own the one on the top left hand corner. 4 Cuts, Two Cats eye and two slice. It's great!
> You can see it on the left side of this pic of my ice chest.


How long have you had it? Still sharp as new?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

MrTapes said:


> I Own the one on the top left hand corner. 4 Cuts, Two Cats eye and two slice. It's great!
> You can see it on the left side of this pic of my ice chest.


So when the blade(s) get dull, do you replace them, sharpen them, or what?


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

_How long have you had it? Still sharp as new?_

I've had it a few years, Never had to sharpen it...

_So when the blade(s) get dull, do you replace them, sharpen them, or what?_

Since they haven't dulled I couldn't tell you. The Blade is like a carpet cutting blade, so I guess I could replace it. It will take some searching to find the correct blades though when the time does come.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

MrTapes said:


> _How long have you had it? Still sharp as new?_
> 
> I've had it a few years, Never had to sharpen it...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Mark. One more question. Would it be worth getting the mahogany base for stability?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmmmm.... interesting. I might just have to take another look. I checked out a couple table-top cutters (all wooden bases), but we were not able to figure out how or even if the blade(s) could be sharpened/replaced. I hope one of these days Xikar decides to make one. It is so much easier to send it in an have the pro's deal with maintenance.

Thanks for the feedback - very informative.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

To me, spending that much extra money to get the base is a waste. Plus to empty the thing you'd have to remove the base. Without the wood base this has a rubber base and to empty you just remove it.

An afterthought..... I think you'd have to chop wood with the thing to really dull these blades. They are like surgical stainless steel or something. I use mine on an almost daily basis and haven't experience any dulling. I am really into the cat's eye "v" cuts lately. On smaller ring gauge cigars they are really great.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I got the Famous cutter today. The outer part of the cutter is pretty heavy steel. The sliding tray with the V notch seems to be made of aluminum. With the cutter being aluminum it won't last too long but I will see how it goes. I like the blade locking mechanism. I will try it out this evening and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll be interested in hearing what you think. The locking feature is what most interested me. I would have expected the blade to be stainless though.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Webmeister said:


> I'll be interested in hearing what you think. The locking feature is what most interested me. I would have expected the blade to be stainless though.


It could be SS but it sure is flimsy like aluminum. The outside casing is nice and sturdy.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tried the V-Cut for the first time yesterday. The jury is still out on it. Cut was kind of rough compared to the clean cut of my Palio. Draw was okay, but I didin't pick up on any real advantage to the V-Cut. But I'll try it a few more times.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I am going to try it out on a Oliva V Lancero where I think it will shine.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

The cutter worked out pretty good. As you can see from the picture I need to work on lining the cigar up straighter. The V Lancero smoked very nice. It seemed pretty sharp now but only time will tell. I will try it on a larger cigar in the next couple of days.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a Wolf (Xikar owns or maybe just distributes them) V-cutter. It's great cutter and only $10. So, when it gets dull you can toss it. Got it at my B&M.

Someone suggested to use it on the smaller ring sizes and I really like it for that. I like to wet the cap a bit before I cut it.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

maduromojo said:


> I have a Wolf (Xikar owns or maybe just distributes them) V-cutter. It's great cutter and only $10. So, when it gets dull you can toss it. Got it at my B&M.
> 
> Someone suggested to use it on the smaller ring sizes and I really like it for that. I like to wet the cap a bit before I cut it.


Is this it?

http://blujay.com/item/Grey-Wolf-V-...-Proof-Stainless-Steel-Blade-11220000-2071686


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://blujay.com/item/Grey-Wolf-V-...-Proof-Stainless-Steel-Blade-11220000-2071686


Yup that's it. And it's solid even though it's a plastic housing.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

maduromojo said:


> Yup that's it. And it's solid even though it's a plastic housing.


Just curious how long it takes to get dull. Have you had yours long enough?


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

No I haven't had it long. But for $10 if it even makes a minor tear it's toast. I don't think most of the other V-cutters can be sharpened unless it's a table top, e.g. a Boston cutter.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I like the idea of a SS blade. I am thinking the Famous one I got is aluminum and won't stay sharp very long at all.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Well the Wolf blade is pretty thin. I wouldn't think they'd make it out of aluminum because I can't imagine it'd hold an edge. But who knows.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Used to mainly use a punch cutter but was gifted my first v-cutter (thanx tx_tuff) and have not gone back. You get a deep clean notch cut and much better draw than the punch. It works great on most medium sized cigars but not as well on the larger ring gauges - for those I use a straight cut.
Recently picked up a table cutter from Famous that offers two size straight and v-cuts and has worked flawlessly. When it starts to dull, it looks like the blade could be honed/sharpened.


----------

